# Can't find who is the case manufacturer..



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi

I have this really strange problem, I have tried hard as **ll to find who built my case.
All info I can get from it is following : "BTCHSE/G05120" on various parts of the case (they are not stickers).  I have seen similar case's like mine on the net, but not anyone as "odd" as this one.. When I first bought it, it had a "handle" on the top of it (it is partly removed because I had to cut a hole on the metal surface and put a fan there..). And the side "window" is (was) shaped like an "X" with a fan located in the centre.

Any idéas who can be the manufacturer? (I could put up a photo of it, but I have changed it so much it would be hard to identify it by now...)


Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

can you give us any pictures? Or, how about how long you've had it for...?


----------



## panchoman (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## panchoman (Jan 12, 2008)

google did bring up this though.. i think it may be of some help:

http://www.hardwaregeeks.com/board/showthread.php?t=16107&page=1


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 12, 2008)

just put it in the crazy picture thread! found the same thing


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> just put it in the crazy picture thread! found the same thing



How do I post it there (and could you provide a quick link to the thread??).

The case is a bit old, but I have seen newer versions of it (the sidewindow gives it away..).

I know however it IS made in China, the computer store where I bought it from he was from China and imports (imported, store is no more) most of the strange stuff himself.

I'll take a picture this sunday and post it asap!


Ok, this more or less the same (it was Powmax) . Mine is similar, except front bezel and window. Rest is (was) the same:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811145047


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2008)

panchoman said:


>



OMG!!! thats the best!!! i got the same thing. 


give us some pics.... i've seen a ton of cases in my time. i would probably know what it is.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 13, 2008)

Off the top of my head I would say that case is an old enermax

You kill me pancho!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 13, 2008)

Pics coming (charging batteries right now). The case is about 3-4 years old I would guess. I bought it after giving my clear acrylic case away to a friend (who had an IBM case and a non IBM system?!?)


----------



## keakar (Jan 13, 2008)

why is it you need to know who made your case? it doesnt sound like it worked for you anyway having to cut holes in it and all and the way you described it sounds like a generic chinese copy look-a-like anyhow.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> Off the top of my head I would say that case is an old enermax



i'm with you on that.. I believe its a enermax. both companies are known to build the excite same thing and just a few differences because of the copyright ways...


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 13, 2008)

keakar said:


> why is it you need to know who made your case? it doesnt sound like it worked for you anyway having to cut holes in it and all and the way you described it sounds like a generic chinese copy look-a-like anyhow.



Need a new side panel, cut a hole and it became wrong  .
I can ofcourse buy a new case, but I don't want to. Asking all of this because I need to know, so IF I was to get a new side panel I would know it fits (holes on the case,size etc.etc.).


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> How do I post it there (and could you provide a quick link to the thread??).
> 
> The case is a bit old, but I have seen newer versions of it (the sidewindow gives it away..).
> 
> ...



here you go its the start of the crazy picture thread... I'm lost on who really makes your case... waiting on the pics


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 14, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> here you go its the start of the crazy picture thread... I'm lost on who really makes your case... waiting on the pics



Go take a look and have a good laugh


----------



## keakar (Jan 15, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> Need a new side panel, cut a hole and it became wrong  .
> I can ofcourse buy a new case, but I don't want to. Asking all of this because I need to know, so IF I was to get a new side panel I would know it fits (holes on the case,size etc.etc.).



post a picture of the "oops" and maybe we can give you an alternative to buying a new panel.

i assume you must have already ruled out a window kit for whatever reason.


----------



## keakar (Jan 15, 2008)

i have found that many cases might look simular but the back panels are often unlike others (grill design, hole sizes, hole pattern) so if we could see the back panel it could help identify the maker. many companies use the same back panel design in most all there cases


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 15, 2008)

keakar said:


> i have found that many cases might look simular but the back panels are often unlike others (grill design, hole sizes, hole pattern) so if we could see the back panel it could help identify the maker. many companies use the same back panel design in most all there cases



I'm charging the batteries for the camera right now. Shall I take a pic. also of the "hooks" the side panel use to secure itself against the case?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

pics please! I'm really looking forward for some reason to see this beast and see who made it!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are the pics, sorry for delay. Have just removed "addon" soundcard and needed new drivers for built-in soundcard..
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/Backpanel.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/sidepanel.jpg
(Notice the "hooks" needed, otherwise it will hang loose)

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t207/roger_of_sweden/CCas_frontANDside-1.jpg
(Here you can see the big "other hole" that I tried to cut out.. THAT'S the reason for why I need to find someone who sells 'spare parts' for it)

Edit:



keakar said:


> post a picture of the "oops" and maybe we can give you an alternative to buying a new panel.
> 
> i assume you must have already ruled out a window kit for whatever reason.



My dremel is broken, that's reason #1. Reason #2 is the window(s) I find here in sweden are too big (not to mention to expen$$$ive!)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for the pics.. I'll be looking for it in a few....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811145047

it's close but that's not it. i'll have it soon. i know what case it is, just don't know the name.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2008)

hey, you live in sweden? whats the types of compaines that sell big and small there?? like for instances... Cool Masters, and Antec are big around in the US, and some pcs like powermax and enemax are low names... you get where I'm coming from???


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 15, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> hey, you live in sweden? whats the types of compaines that sell big and small there?? like for instances... Cool Masters, and Antec are big around in the US, and some pcs like powermax and enemax are low names... you get where I'm coming from???



Companies that make cases and that are sold in Sweden:
-3R System
-Aerocool
-Antec
-Aplus
-Aspire/Apevia
-Asus
-bZerk
-Chieftec
-Cooler Master
-Cooltek
-Gigabyte
-HFX
-Hiper
-Intel (server towers)
-LC Power
-Lian Li
-Morex
-Nexus
-NZXT.
-OriginAE
-Recom
-Revoltec
-Sharkoon
-Silverstone
-Spire
-Thermaltake
-Xilence
-XION
-Alphacool (Waterchilled)
-Asetek (Vapochilled)
-Zalman

The one I just happen to own isn't anything from above. Mine was an China import, unfortunate my luck is like this : the place I bought it from is no more...


----------



## keakar (Jan 17, 2008)

ok i see the hole in the back but thats easy to fix with dremel (after you get one) and a simple fan grill to fix. 

as for the window, isnt there a large hardware store where you can get something like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ode%2bmatchallpartial&N=10000003+90208+501358

its a clear arcrylic glass replacement window you just trim to size with the dremel but its brittle and will crack so only use the dremel on it.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 18, 2008)

keakar said:


> ok i see the hole in the back but thats easy to fix with dremel (after you get one) and a simple fan grill to fix.
> 
> as for the window, isnt there a large hardware store where you can get something like this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ode%2bmatchallpartial&N=10000003+90208+501358
> ...



Yes we do. But I've had bad experience when handling Lexan/Plexiglas. Often I found out that when cutting with the Dremel it started to get too warm (and melted certain areas).


----------



## intel igent (Jan 19, 2008)

i find the trick to cutting lexan/plexiglass for me is to have a fast tool speed and apply little pressure to the work piece, really just let the tool do the work 

good luck


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 19, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i find the trick to cutting lexan/plexiglass for me is to have a fast tool speed and apply little pressure to the work piece, really just let the tool do the work
> 
> good luck



I could try something else.. When I was working as a motorcycle mechanic I once made a windshield, and all I did was heat it up on different spots to bend it. We also had a "cutting machine" made for just that reason. I could always ask a friend who has something similar to it. I don't know what it's called in english (can't get the word right now) but it's a saw on a huge "band" that goes round and round. Think people who work with wood has something similar..


----------



## intel igent (Jan 20, 2008)

youre reffering to a "bandsaw"  these are nice if you have access to them or you can go with a jigsaw like me  just be attentive when using it


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Jan 23, 2008)

intel igent said:


> youre reffering to a "bandsaw"  these are nice if you have access to them or you can go with a jigsaw like me  just be attentive when using it



Yes,that's it bandsaw (damn.. I have been speaking english since I was born and can't remember the name?!  )


----------

